# [Gelöst]Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu, keine Errors gefunden, AHCI vielleicht!?



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*[Gelöst]Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu, keine Errors gefunden, AHCI vielleicht!?*

Hi. 
Hab mir nen neues Mainboard + CPU gekauft und Windows neu installiert.
Festplatten laufen nun im AHCI "Modus" (davor hatte ich immer IDE).
Nachdem heute alles fertig installiert war (Win 8.1) ist mir aufgefallen dass eine meiner Festplatten seit neustem ab und zu kurz "klickt".
Hört sich so ähnlich an wie das klicken nachdem eine Festplatte angelaufen ist. Nur diesmal läuft nix an sonder klickt nur. Dazu kommt das dieses Klicken in unterschiedlichsten Abständen kommt. 
Feststellen konnte ich noch nicht was es genau auslöst. Die Festplatten werden alle erkannt und funktionieren problemlos. Das Klicken scheint sowohl unter Last als auch im Leerlauf zu entstehen. 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee? Ist das ein Softwareproblem, AHCI, oder viell. doch die HDD? 
CrystalDiskInfo zeigt "gut" an und alles im grünen Bereich. Außerdem macht die HDD sonst eben keine Probleme. Nur klickt sie seit neustem hin und wieder (ca. alle 1-10 min) 

Update:
K beide Festplatten nun getestet. Es scheint definitiv bei beiden HDD's immer wenn ich F5 (zum aktualisieren in CrystalDiskInfo) nach ca. 10 Sek. pause wieder drücke wieder zu klicken. Drücke ich F5 durchgehend im Sekundentakt dann kommt kein klicken mehr...auch nach über 10 Sek. durchgehendem aktualisieren nicht. 

Was zum Henker ist das?  
Unter Native IDE beim alten board war mir soaws noch nie aufgefallen. erst seitdem ich mein OS und die HDD's auf AHCI "umgestellt" habe.

*Lösung:*
Es liegt anscheinend am Intel RTS 13.x und je nach dem sogar an meinen alten Samsung F3 Festplatten die den APM nicht korrekt handhaben können. Mit dem Intel RTS 12.x funktioniert wieder alles ganz normal  ..der schaltet APM von sich aus aus. 

Hier nochmal den komplette Beitag mit Anleitung.

Hab nun endlich, endlich eine Lösung gefunden 

Dieses Forum (Intel RST 13 - Page 2 - Guru3D.com Forums) hat mich weiter gebracht. Ich musste zum Glück nicht extra die Festplatten alle an nen anderen SATA Anschluss stecken. Hat nach Installation des Intel RTS 12.x + Kaltstart auch so schon funktioniert. RTS 12.x deaktiviert von sich aus das APM. CrystalDiskInfo zeigt dies nun endlich auch bei meine HDD's an ...sogar nach einem Kaltstart ...und das "Klicken" und die Zugriffsverzögerungen sind nun endlich weg!!! 
Lag dann wohl an dem RTS 13.x den ich per ASrock Liveupdate eingefangen habe..der soll eben dieses APM an haben ...was meine HDD's wohl nicht grad handhaben können: Andere HDD's sollen angeblich ohne Probs laufen. 
Außerdem gibt's wohl für die Samsung F3 Festplatten ein Firmware update (Samsung F3 and F3EG Firmware Patch/Update) ...meine waren allerdings schon auf dem neusten Stand.

Ahhh...nach etwas Testen ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass man erst die für sein System kompatible Intel RTS Version (in meinem Fall 13.x) installieren muss und danach die v12.9.2.1000 ...Ansonsten wenn ich die 13.x deinstalliere und danach die 12.x installieren möchte, sagt er mir das die Software nicht mit dem System kompatibel ist... Und ein Kaltstart ist wichtig... nach normalen Neustarten hatte er noch nichts verändert

Hier die Anleitung (Englisch) aus dem Forum: 

Fix / Fixed / Solve / Solved / Solution steps:
Once I read up on -Tj-'s and RHBH's ordeal, I tried this first:
1. Downloaded Intel RST v12.9.2.1000 (32/64-bit package) from Station Drivers website Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 12.9.2.1000 WHQL.

2. Installed the driver.

3. Turned off the machine.

4. Disconnected all Samsung F3 hard drives from the motherboard.

5. Connected just 1 Samsung F3 hard drive to a SATA port which it was NOT connected to ever before (at least for the life of the last Windows installation).

6. Turned PC back on and let windows load.

7. It was right at that moment, that the issue was indeed resolved.

8. Just to be sure, I repeated the procedure (steps #3-6) for the rest of the two Samsung F3 hard drives (I actually connected each of them, one-by-one, in turn, to the very same SATA port described in step #5).

9. Once I verified that they no longer exhibit the issue, I reinstalled Windows one last time and used the "F6" method again to load Intel's RST drivers, but this time with the using the Intel RST v12.9.2.1000 set.

So again, thank you very much! And now I'm off to Intel's Communities forums to let them know about it.

It would be a shame if Samsung F3 hard drive owners' only choice for something new will continue to be a driver that's already starting to age.


...Danke nochmal an euch  ...von dem ganzen APM usw. zeuch hatte ich bisher keine Ahnung und wusste überhauptnicht wo ich anfangen sollte...hatte schon geglaubt meine HDD's gebend den Geist auf :S

P.S.
Hab das RTS zeug nun deinstalliert. Nachdem ich die Version 12.x drauf installiert habe, ging die RTS Software in der Taskleiste sowieso iwie nimmer und im Gerätemanager wird nun wieder der Standard AHCI Controller angezeigt.


----------



## RealMadnex (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

Um was für eine Platte handelt es sich denn genau? Um eine Samsung F3? Und was für ein Board hast du gekauft?

Mach doch bitte mal ein Screenshot von dem, was CrystalDiskInfo zu dieser Platte anzeigt und stelle es hier rein. Achte bitte darauf, dass alle Zeilen und Spalten zu sehen sind. Bitte nur das Fenster und nicht deinen gesamten Desktop ablichten.


----------



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

Asrock Fatal1ty Z97X Killer
Ja eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ und HD103SJ


K sobald ich den PC wieder zum laufen bekomme kann ich ein Screenshot machen. Momentan hab ich grad alle SATA Kabel überprüft und alles neu eingesteckt.

So hier sind sie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grad noch in den Energie einstellungen nachgeschaut. Die sollten erst nach 20 min ausgehen. Das kanns also auch nicht sein. Besonders fällt das Geräusch auf wenn ich zwischen den verschiedenen Festplatten hin und her switch in CrystalDiskInfo

Nochwas ist mir nun aufgefallen. Wenn ich mit F5 durchgehend im Sekundentakt aktualisiere dann klickt sie nicht. Mache ich aber dazwischen ca. 10 Sek. pause dann klickt sie wieder. ich test mal noch weiter. Bin grad an der 502HJ dran

Update:
K beide Festplatten nun getestet. Es scheint definitiv bei beiden HDD's immer wenn ich F5 nach ca. 10 Sek. pause wieder drücke wieder zu klicken. Drücke ich F5 durchgehend im Sekundentakt dann kommt kein klicken mehr...auch nach über 10 Sek. durchgehendem aktualisieren nicht. 

Was zum Henker ist das?  
Unter Native IDE beim alten board war mir soaws noch nie aufgefallen. erst seitdem ich mein OS und die HDD's auf AHCI "umgestellt" habe.


----------



## Bennz (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

Probiere mal einen anderen Treiber.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

Das ist normal,  wenn der Arm in die/aus der Parkposition fährt.  Bei manchen Modellen ist das recht laut.


----------



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

K beide Festplatten nun getestet. Es scheint definitiv bei beiden HDD's immer wenn ich F5 nach ca. 10 Sek. pause wieder drücke wieder zu klicken. Drücke ich F5 durchgehend im Sekundentakt dann kommt kein klicken mehr...auch nach über 10 Sek. durchgehendem aktualisieren nicht. 

Was zum Henker ist das?  
Unter Native IDE beim alten board war mir soaws noch nie aufgefallen. erst seitdem ich mein OS und die HDD's auf AHCI "umgestellt" habe.

Hmm das ist normal? Oha
Würde es sich dann lohnen wieder in native IDE zu wechseln bzw. hat AHCI wirklich einen merkbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil?


----------



## Bennz (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

ich hatte ein klicken (Samsung) als ich den neusten Rapidstorage Treiber von intel für meinen alten p67er chipsatz gemodded habe.


----------



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*

Anderen Treiber? k ich werd mal noch bei Asrock nachschaun obs noch andere gibt..allerdings habe ich gerade erst alle Treiber auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Gibts da auch iwelche von intel oder so die kompatibel sind? Hab nen Z97 Chipset


----------



## RealMadnex (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!???*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Anderen Treiber? k ich werd mal noch bei Asrock nachschaun obs noch andere gibt.


Nein, nicht bei AsRock. Wechsle einfach auf den Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft/Windows. Das kannst du relativ einfach im Geräte-Manager machen. Das habe ich vor einiger Zeit hier mal illustriert. Allerdings unter Windows 7. Unter Windows 8.1 sollte es ähnlich gehen. Tipp: Achte auf die Markierungen.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

Was genau versprechen wir uns hier gerade von einem anderen Treiber?   Ein anderes Profil,  wann die Festplatte in den Sleep-Mode geht?   Das geht auch über externe Software ...    falls man es denn braucht.


----------



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Leider stört mich dieses "geklicke" doch nicht grad wenig. Bin nun am überlegen ob ich wieder IDE benutzen soll (also Windows unter IDE neu drauf ziehen) oder es mit einer softwareseitigen Lösung zu lösen versuche (wenn es eine gibt) um das "Klicken" herauszuzögern. 
Wie ich nun mit CrystalDiskInfo herausfinden konnte geht wohle der Schreib-/Lesekopf der Festplatte alle ~10 Sek in die "Parkstellung". Auch wenn ich auf der Festplatte in den Ordnern rumstöbere und mal eine 10 Sek. Pause einlege kommt das klicken + ein um ~1-3 Sek. verzögertes Öffnen des Ordners was sehr nervig ist. 
Kann man dieses in "Parkstellung" wechseln iwie auf ~10 Minuten ändern? Der komplette Standbymodus (ausschalten) der Festplatte habe ich momentan auf 20 Min. in den Energieoptionen eingestellt. 



"Das habe ich vor einiger Zeit hier mal illustriert."
Nen Link bzw das Stichwort wonach ich hier suchen müsste wäre nett


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

Also ...   normalerweise ist diese Zeit deutlich länger eingestellt.   

Aber normalerweise sollte sie nur dann dahin gehen,  wenn der Energiesparmodus ihr das sagt.   Aber vielleicht wollte da mal wieder ein Hersteller was innovatives machen und hat das anders programmiert


----------



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

So hab im Gerätemanager mal den Standard SATA AHCI Controler geladen anstatt den Intel 9 Series dings da und neu gestartet. Allerdings sind die klicks immer noch da :S 
Wo bzw. wie kann ich die "Parkstellungs"-Zeit ändern?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*



Bluefire schrieb:


> So hab im Gerätemanager mal den Standard SATA AHCI Controler geladen anstatt den Intel 9 Series dings da und neu gestartet. Allerdings sind die klicks immer noch da :S
> Wo bzw. wie kann ich die "Parkstellungs"-Zeit ändern?


 

Du kannst vermutlich nur das allgemeine Abschalten steuern,   normalerweise geht die Parkposition des Schreib-/Lesekopfes damit einher.


----------



## RealMadnex (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was genau versprechen wir uns hier gerade von einem anderen Treiber?   Ein anderes Profil,  wann die Festplatte in den Sleep-Mode geht?   Das geht auch über externe Software ...    falls man es denn braucht.


Die proprietären AHCI-Treiber unterstützen in der Regel mehr "Features" als der Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft/Windows. Zum Beispiel auch andere, tiefere Sleep-Modi. Damit hatten vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schon einige SSDs ihre Problemchen. Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass nicht mehr ganz taufrische HDDs auch ein Problem damit haben. Abgesehen davon kann der aktuell installierten AHCI-Treiber durchaus einen Bug haben, der in einer neueren Version möglicherweise bereits beseitigt wurde. Auch der Wechsel auf den Standard-Treiber würde diesen Bug umschiffen.

Was spricht deiner Meinung also gegen diesen Versuch?

/Edit
@Bluefire
Ändere in CrystelDiskInfo mal die APM-Einstellung der Platten. Deaktiviere APM wenn möglich und schau, ob sich am Verhalten dann was ändert.


----------



## Bluefire (31. August 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> @Bluefire
> Ändere in CrystelDiskInfo mal die APM-Einstellung der Platten. Deaktiviere APM wenn möglich und schau, ob sich am Verhalten dann was ändert.



 Tatsächlich!!!! Hab einfach mal nen bisschen an den Reglern rumgespielt + aktiviert und wieder deaktiviert angeklickt und das "Klicken" der Festplatten ist verschwunden!!!  

Hier nen Screenshot wo ich grad drin war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur hab ich grad überhaupt kein plan was ich da gemacht habe . Was bedeutet das jetzt? muss ich iwas iwo verändern? Ist das dann dauerhaft gelöst?

Edit:
Also 2 Wege haben nun diese "Klicken" beseitigt. 
- Erster wäre das APM einfach ganz aus oder 
- Zweiter, den Regler auf "Maximale Leistung" setzen. 
Hab mich nun im Internet bissel umgeschaut. Ganz ohne APM besteht anscheinend ein höheres Risiko dass es zu einem Headcrash kommen könnte. In erster Linie ist mir wichtig das dieses "Klicken" weg geht und diese nervigen Verzögerungen beim Öffnen von Ordner. 

Ist jetzt APM also auf "Maximaler Leistung" besser als komplett deaktivieren? Und wie kann ich die APM Einstellungen dauerhaft festlegen? Nach nem Restart war alles wieder beim alten :S
..Ah und warum hatte ich bei IDE diese Probleme nicht sondern nur bei AHCI? Ist bei IDE das APM automatisch aus?


----------



## Bluefire (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

K so wie's aussieht hat sich das Problem endlich erledigt...
Hab den Regler von den APM Einstellungen auf "Maximale Leistung" geschoben und neugestartet ...und siehe da, die Einstellungen sind immer noch da 

Kein "Klicken" und verzögerte Zugriffe mehr!!!! 

Danke, ihr habt mir den Abend(Nacht) gerettet 

EDIT:
Zu früh gefreut . Nach ausschalten des PC alles wieder beim alten. WTF


----------



## ich111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

Bei Ide sind die Features alle nicht vorhanden. Recht viel mehr als Daten übertragen ist da nicht drin


----------



## Bluefire (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

K hab mich schon zu früh gefreut. Nach nem Ausschalten und wieder Hochfahren war alles wieder beim alten. 

So letzte Frage ist nun für mich. Gibt es einen Weg diesen APM dauerhaft auszuschalten (so dass es "im Firmware" der Festplatte gespeichert ist oder notfalls nur in der Windows Registry) ?
Wenn nein dann setzt ich morgen Windows wieder in IDE auf und hoffe das alles normal wird  ...wie früher. Kann mit "klickenden" AHCI Festplatten und mit verzögerten Zugriffszeiten recht wenig anfangen 



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei Ide sind die Features alle nicht vorhanden. Recht viel mehr als Daten übertragen ist da nicht drin


 Na das spricht schon mal für IDE  ...kein klicken und verzögerte Zugriffszeiten  ..zumindest bei meinen HDD's dann


----------



## RealMadnex (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei Ide sind die Features alle nicht vorhanden. Recht viel mehr als Daten übertragen ist da nicht drin


Unsinn! Diese Features gab es schon lange bevor es SATA-Festplatten gab. 

@Bluefire
Dein Problem dürfte nichts mit IDE oder AHCI zu tun haben, sondern primär mit dem Wechsel des Mainboards. Dein neues Board wird bei jedem Kaltstart/Neustart die APM/AAM-Einstellungen reseten, was bei deinem alten Board wohl nicht der Fall war. Du kannst CrystalDiskInfo automatisch bei jedem Windows-Start ausführen und die Einstellung vornehmen lassen.


----------



## Murdoch (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

Ich hab das auch bei meinem asrock board und dachte dass die platte evtl bald hin ist.

Meine habe ich uber den hdd saver angeschlossen.

Bei mir isses nur bei einer.


----------



## Bluefire (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> Dein Problem dürfte nichts mit IDE oder AHCI zu tun haben, sondern primär mit dem Wechsel des Mainboards. Dein neues Board wird bei jedem Kaltstart/Neustart die APM/AAM-Einstellungen reseten, was bei deinem alten Board wohl nicht der Fall war. Du kannst CrystalDiskInfo automatisch bei jedem Windows-Start ausführen und die Einstellung vornehmen lassen.



Hmm.... das alte war ein Asus-Board mit AMD Chipset 850G. HAtte da aber immer nur IDE Mode drin. Noch nie AHCI. 
Heißt das nun dass dieses Asrock board selbst in der heutigen zeit sowas nicht kann? Noch habe ich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht von denen ich sehr gerne gebrauch mache wenns am Board liegt (bevor ich iwas mit CrystalDisk usw. rumflicke). 
Oder würde es sich viell., da die HDD's eh schon älter sind und demnächst ausgewechselt werden müssen, mit neuen HDD's beheben lassen?


----------



## Bluefire (1. September 2014)

*AW: Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu unter AHCI!?*

Hab nun endlich, endlich eine Lösung gefunden 

Dieses Forum (Intel RST 13 - Page 2 - Guru3D.com Forums) hat mich weiter gebracht. Ich musste zum Glück nicht extra die Festplatten alle an nen anderen SATA Anschluss stecken. Hat nach Installation des Intel RTS 12.x + Neustart auch so schon funktioniert. RTS 12.x deaktiviert von sich aus das APM. CrystalDiskInfo zeigt dies nun endlich auch bei meine HDD's an ...sogar nach einem Kaltstart ...und das "Klicken" und die Zugriffsverzögerungen sind nun endlich weg!!! 
Lag dann wohl an dem RTS 13.x den ich per ASrock Liveupdate eingefangen habe..der soll eben dieses APM an haben ...was meine HDD's wohl nicht grad handhaben können: Andere HDD's sollen angeblich ohne Probs laufen. 
Außerdem gibt's wohl für die Samsung F3 Festplatten ein Firmware update (Samsung F3 and F3EG Firmware Patch/Update) ...meine waren allerdings schon auf dem neusten Stand.

Hier die Anleitung (Englisch) aus dem Forum: 

Fix / Fixed / Solve / Solved / Solution steps:
Once I read up on -Tj-'s and RHBH's ordeal, I tried this first:
1. Downloaded Intel RST v12.9.2.1000 (32/64-bit package) from Station Drivers website Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 12.9.2.1000 WHQL.

2. Installed the driver.

3. Turned off the machine.

4. Disconnected all Samsung F3 hard drives from the motherboard.

5. Connected just 1 Samsung F3 hard drive to a SATA port which it was NOT connected to ever before (at least for the life of the last Windows installation).

6. Turned PC back on and let windows load.

7. It was right at that moment, that the issue was indeed resolved.

8. Just to be sure, I repeated the procedure (steps #3-6) for the rest of the two Samsung F3 hard drives (I actually connected each of them, one-by-one, in turn, to the very same SATA port described in step #5).

9. Once I verified that they no longer exhibit the issue, I reinstalled Windows one last time and used the "F6" method again to load Intel's RST drivers, but this time with the using the Intel RST v12.9.2.1000 set.

So again, thank you very much! And now I'm off to Intel's Communities forums to let them know about it.

It would be a shame if Samsung F3 hard drive owners' only choice for something new will continue to be a driver that's already starting to age.


...Danke nochmal an euch  ...von dem ganzen APM usw. zeuch hatte ich bisher keine Ahnung und wusste überhauptnicht wo ich anfangen sollte...hatte schon geglaubt meine HDD's gebend den Geist auf :S


----------



## Murdoch (2. September 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst]Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu, keine Errors gefunden, AHCI vielleicht!?*

Danke für die Info

EDIT:

Hab den Treiber bei mir nun auch gewechselt => läuft jetzt ohne Probleme wie Blufire es beschreibt. 

Einzig auf folgendes sollte man achten wenn man wie ich seine Platten trennt und nicht immer laufen lässt:

- Bei der Treiberinstallation alle Platten laufen lassen
- Nach dem Neustart auch wieder bis in Windows alle Platten laufen lassen

Bei mir trennt das Bios normal nach nem Neustart mein Datengrab und schaltet dies nur bei Bedarf dazu. Also ohne die HDD hat mein Windows nicht gebootet.


----------



## proxypunk (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Gelöst]Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu, keine Errors gefunden, AHCI vielleicht!?*

Huhu,

ich hatte das Problem nach einer Neuinstallation (Originaltreiber von CD).
Es handelt sich bei mir ebenfalls um einen Intel Chipsatz (G41 / ICH7; Biostar G41D3C).

Treiber direkt von der Herstellerseite runtergeladen, PC aus, SATA Festplatte umgestöpselt -> kein Klacken mehr.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Prüfen die Hersteller inzwischen nicht mehr, ob es bei neueren Treibern mit erweiterter Funktionalität zu unerwünschten Nebensymptomen kommt? Ts ts... 

*edit:*
Mit CrystalDiskInfo kann man unter Optionen/Erweiterte Optionen AAM/APM verwalten (z.B. ganz deaktivieren).


----------



## Bluefire (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Gelöst]Festplatte "klickt"und "klackt" ab und zu, keine Errors gefunden, AHCI vielleicht!?*

Update:
Hatte gestern meine neues Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 5 eingebaut und heute die Treiber installiert. Natürlich mal wieder den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber (RST) gleich mit und wie es natürlich kommen musste wieder das HDD klackern bei meiner noch immer lebenden(!!!) Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB HDD XD.
Leider hat dieses mal meine alte Lösung nicht geholfen. 
Habe den RST deinstalliert, durfte dann aber die v12.xx.. Version nicht wieder installieren (Fehler: Software nicht mehr kompatibel ). 
Im UEFI habe ich aber dafür die Option Aggressives LPM (ALPM = Aggressiv Linked Power Management) gefunden und deaktiviert. Danach war das klackern wieder weg. 
Lustigerweise hat ein UEFI Update das LMP wieder aktiviert und das klackern ist immer noch weg. Bin schon fast wieder am überlegen nochmal den RST zu installieren und das LMP im Bios aus und wieder anzuschalten. Aber den Spaß vielleicht ein anders Mal. Benötige den RST eh nicht.


----------

